# A75 video clips and iBook G4



## Wanj (Feb 15, 2005)

Not sure if I am in the right forum as I as using a mac but here it goes...

I have no problem downloading photos (using iphoto program) but can't get video clips to download. I have imovie installed and I have installed the software that came with the camera. 
The camera does not show up on the desktop as an icon (or anywhere else for the matter) so I can not drop and drag it either. 

Cheers
Wanj


----------



## Wanj (Feb 15, 2005)

I am not able to download video clips taken with Canon A75 onto my ibook G4. I installed the software that came with the camera and have imovie already. 
Have no problem with photos using iphoto :up: 

Cheers
Wanj


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Wanj said:


> Not sure if I am in the right forum as I as using a mac but here it goes...
> 
> I have no problem downloading photos (using iphoto program) but can't get video clips to download. I have imovie installed and I have installed the software that came with the camera.
> The camera does not show up on the desktop as an icon (or anywhere else for the matter) so I can not drop and drag it either.
> ...


Any chance you need a specific driver for the camera?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Wanj said:


> I am not able to download video clips taken with Canon A75 onto my ibook G4. I installed the software that came with the camera and have imovie already.
> Have no problem with photos using iphoto :up:
> 
> Cheers
> Wanj


Do you have all software upgrades, including firmware, from Apple?


----------



## Wanj (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks Houston

I had another play around with the software that came with the camera and found that by using the Canon ImageBrowser programme the videos would download and show up in quicktime. Not sure if that is the best/easiest way but it works for the moment and I have found someone locally who is also able to help me in person.

Cheers
Wanj


----------

